# Favorite Judo Comp. Throw



## tmanifold (Sep 17, 2002)

I was wondering what are everybody's favorite Compitition throw is/was. I am partial to Kouchi Gari and tomoe nage, myself.

Tony


----------



## Abbax8 (Sep 17, 2002)

Lately mine has been O Soto Gari- Harai Goshi and vice versa

                                                    Peace
                                                     Dennis


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 17, 2002)

Done against a huge person=Yoko otoshi
Anyone else
Osoto gari
Uchi Mata
Hane goshi
Bob


----------



## ace (Oct 24, 2002)

#1 Kuchiki-taoshi
#2 Morte-gari
#3 Ura Nage
#4 Sumi-gashi
#5 Kani-Basami
#6 Dakiage ( this technique is not permited in Ju Jitsu)


----------



## Aegis (Oct 24, 2002)

I can understand why Daki-age is prohibited; it's a lethal throw! I'm not familiar with Kuchiki-taoshi, so i'd be grateful if someone could describe it for me. The rest I can understand, though there does seem to be a lot of emphasis on sacrifice techniques....


----------



## ace (Oct 24, 2002)

There are many ways to do it 
But in basic terms it's a singel leg pick up 
& take down.


----------



## tmanifold (Oct 25, 2002)

I love leg picks. I like a single leg to the outside combined with ouchi gari.

Tony


----------

